# Cant See Pictures



## ganny76 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody got any ideas?  I cant see any photos?  I need to see some q-view.  I am jonesing here.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 21, 2009)

They work fine for me.  Did you change any settings?  Are you giving them enough time to load?  Try hitting refresh, or logout and clear all your cookies and temp files, then try again.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 21, 2009)

Did u make your wife mad again? Maybe she changed your settings..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  Sorry man, i had to....


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 21, 2009)

I think its his computer's way of punishing him for being away so long


----------



## hell fire grill (Sep 21, 2009)

Is the cornputer turned on?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok lets take this step by step:
1.    Did you open your other eye yet?
2.   Have look at the computer well, is it facing the right way?
3.   Is the computer plugged in and is the outlet turned on.
4.   How mad is your wife does she make your Mr. Freindly in a knot.
5.   Is there a hammer sticking out of something it's not suppose to be.
6.   I don't know then.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did ya log in.


----------



## gruelurks (Sep 22, 2009)

I get this a lot too, especially if I am using Firefox; with IE not so much. I find if I CTRL+F5 they usually show up but sometimes that even takes a couple tries. It has more to do with the browser than the site IMO.


----------

